# Here's a picture of my two boers



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

They have some really bad shave jobs on the rump.

First pic, is when i first got them.
Second, Is Jill (one and a half months later than the first pic) who my leader says looks better than Jack because her loin is so wide, but she's to jiggly.
third is Jack,( one and a half months later than the first pic) who my leaders says is a bad choice because of how his ribs are. and how his loin is to small. But I think he makes up for it in the legs!
I've been working these goats, so hopefully it'll pay off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks! I'm really hoping for good scores with these goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! :cowboy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks guys 
I really thought these goats were going to be my grand champ market goats, but my leader said they'd probably only get a blue ribbon. But I can see why, theres tons of flaws in their structure. Hopefully i can put enough muscle on them to make up for it.


what do you guys think of their structures?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are stlll gorgeous creatures =)


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

love the Muscle!! Keep up the Work!!


----------

